
[zipfile] WSLv2 Linux Kernel May 2019 - molticrystal
https://thirdpartysource.microsoft.com/download/Windows%20Subsystem%20for%20Linux%20v2/May%202019/WSLv2-Linux-Kernel-master.zip
======
molticrystal
Some more information:

[https://github.com/MicrosoftDocs/WSL/blob/live/WSL/wsl2-inde...](https://github.com/MicrosoftDocs/WSL/blob/live/WSL/wsl2-index.md)

[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/announcing-
wsl-2/](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/announcing-wsl-2/)

[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/shipping-a-
linux-...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/shipping-a-linux-kernel-
with-windows/)

[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/wsl-2-post-
build-...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/wsl-2-post-build-faq/)

